# Picture Time!



## RBoomK (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Is that a chupacabra on the end of the gun?


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

sweet!!!!!!!!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Sure looks like a chupacabra to me.


----------

